# Too much wood??



## Dennis Ford (May 3, 2012)

Last month I took down a big red oak that did not leaf out this year. It was in my front yard. I took the logs to a guy with a band-mill; this stack is the lumber from the trunk. I already had plenty of red oak lumber; now will have another 640 bd-ft or so.
[attachment=5139]

Today I took down a hack-berry for my neighbor (also did not leaf out this year). Could not stand to see it all made into firewood so will take this log to the same mill. I have never done any flat work with hack-berry before but it should be OK.
[attachment=5140]


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2012)

Dennis Ford said:


> ... I have never done any flat work with hack-berry before but it should be OK.



Hackberry makes beautiful interior paneling or ceilings. Any way you might want to process it too.


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2012)

Spalted hackberry is one of my favorite turning woods.

Besides there's no such thing as too much wood… it's called not enough storage instead.


----------

